

DNS-based Authentication of Named Entities (Making CAs Obsolete) - conductor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS-based_Authentication_of_Named_Entities

======
nly
So, basically, ditch CAs and put ultimate trust in the DNSSEC root?

~~~
conductor
In the best case scenario we can combine this with some kind of decentralized
DNS infrastructure [1].

[1] -
[https://wiki.projectmeshnet.org/DNS](https://wiki.projectmeshnet.org/DNS)

